# Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?



## Kurt Mack (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich esse gerne Fisch, nicht nur grätenlose Filets von Zander und Barsch sondern auch Weißfische, Hecht und Forellen und mag das Poppeln der Gräten im Mund nicht. Deshalb esse ich seit Jahren die kleineren (Zwischen)Gräten mit. Dazu beiße ich die Gräten mit den Schneidezähnen in 2-3 kleinere Stücke. Leider werden Zähne nicht besser und ich kann die Gräten nicht mehr so gut zerbeißen.
Was kann passieren, ist bei jemanden so eine Gräte mal stecken geblieben? Bei mir hat es nur mal gelegentlich ein wenig (schmerzfrei) "gekratzt". Man lies viele Tipps was man im Falle des Steckenbleibens machen kann, aber eigene Erfahrungsberichte konnte ich noch nicht finden.

Tschüß, Kurt


----------



## silviomopp (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

 geht es durch´s Gebiss , dann geht´s auch durch´s Geschiss |supergri

...Spasss beiseite, mein Vater hatte mal eine Gräte in der Mandel stecken und mußte dann damit zum Arzt , seitdem bin ich Vorsichtiger geworden . Wenn ich Fisch esse , nehme ich mir dementsprechend Zeit um auch kleine Gräten zu entfernen ..


----------



## ~Michi~ (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> geht es durch´s Gebiss , dann geht´s auch durch´s Geschiss |supergri
> 
> ...Spasss beiseite, mein Vater hatte mal eine Gräte in der Mandel stecken und mußte dann damit zum Arzt , seitdem bin ich Vorsichtiger geworden . Wenn ich Fisch esse , nehme ich mir dementsprechend Zeit um auch kleine Gräten zu entfernen ..



Dito, war echt toll das wünsch ich keinem! Zum Glück ist der Doc im Krankenhaus da noch mit ner Arterienklemme dran gekommen! |rolleyes

Sagte ganz Trocken sind sie schon einmal an den Mandeln operiert wurden, dachte zuerst das das nen Faden wäre, war aber dann die Gräte. Wenn ich jetzt beim Fisch essen eine Gräte im Mund spüre dann wird mir ganz anders... |bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

Ich esse seit Jahrzehnten die (kleinen)Gräten mit,gerade bei kleineren Hechten sind davon immer reichlich vorhanden.Bisher immer ohne Probleme!
Ich bin einfach zu faul, um diese auszusortieren und dazu wird bei dem Gefummel der Fisch kalt!
Wenn doch mal eine hängen bleiben sollte (ist mir noch nie passiert),dann
werden die alten Hausmittel schon helfen,wie z.B. ne Scheibe trockenes Brot oder ne Kartoffel hinterher schubsen!

Jürgen


----------



## Zufallsfänger (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Kurt,
das Problem kenne ich auch. Mir ist glücklicherweise nur 1mal eine große Gräte von einem Brassen im Kehlkopf steckengeblieben , da hab' ich mich so was von erschrocken - hab' aber einen Riesenkehlkopf - und die  Gräte ging mit einem Bissen Brot und einem Schlückchen Flüssigkeit - das Bier aus der Nähe hier - runter wie nix. Ich hab' daraus gelernt: Wenn ich mal keine Lust habe, Fischfilets wegwn evtl. Restgräten von der Schuppenseite her in Millimeterabstand längs mit nem sauscharfen Messer einzuritzen und danch ein paar Stunden zitronensaftgetränkt - ganz wichtig, macht alle Gräten weich - im Kühlschrank ziehen zu lassen, dann mache ich die Gräten mit den Mahlzähnen (Backenzähnen) klein, obwohl mir 5 fehlen, ansonsten hilft nur rausziehen vor dem Zubereiten - womit, sollte jedem überlasen bleiben, denn die Pinzetten, die ich besitze, sind nicht aus Edelstahl, das ist alles nur verchromter oder verzinkter Quark, kann ich wohl irgend eine kleine Baumarktzange nehmen , ordentlich entfetten, Gräten ziehen, danach spülen, mit Speiseöl einreiben, und fertig ist sie fürs nächste Mal. Andere Möglichkeit ist, das Fleisch vom zubereiteten Fisch, von den großen Gräten zu lösen, die kleinen Gräten kriegst du aber beim zubereiteten Fisch kaum raus. Bei den Brassen hab' ich mich so weit rangearbeitet, das ich wirklich bei jeder einfach verwertbaren Größe - 50 cm + - die Filtes so exat rausschneiden kann, dass weder große noch (kaum) kleine Y-Gräten drin sind. Aber der Brassen ist halt mein Lieblingsfisch. 
Fazit: Leider üben, ich freu mich, dass du genauso gerne Fisch isst, wie ich und wünsche dir ein freundliches Petri, einen guten Rutsch und

ein frohes neues Jahr

Hannes


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

Ersticken kann man an einer Gräte nicht, aber der Stich kann schon 
echt ätzend sein. Besonders wenn sich die Wunde dann entzündet.

Gut ist es natürlich wenn die Gräten bis nach außen durchkommen,
dann kann man sie ganz einfach ab rasieren.


----------



## Kurt Mack (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo!

Da ich keine Mandeln mehr habe, werde ich weiterhin trotz schlechteren Beißerchen die kleinen Gräten mitessen. Und muß mich auch weiterhin nach dem Essen bei den Mitessern rechtfertigen, weil ich angeblich immer die grätenfreien Stücke bekomme 

Danke für die ganzen Tipps, 

Kurt


----------



## Brummel (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Gräten mitessen? Probleme? Erfahrungen?*

@Zufallsfänger + Taxidermist#6,

so ist es, entweder man will Fisch essen oder eben nicht, Zähne sind im Allgemeinen härter als Gräten, hatte trotz vorhandenen Mandeln noch nie Probleme mit den Gräten#c.
Bleie (Brassen) gehören auch zu meinen Lieblingsfischen in der Pfanne, neben Plötze, Barsch und Co., und wenn ich Fisch esse rechne ich immer damit eventuell auf eine Gräte zu beißen, genau wie ich beim Hähnchen darauf gefasst sein sollte daß die Tierchen ihre Knochen auch nach dem Ableben (...und Zubereiten...) behalten.
Klar, die "Käpt`n Iglo-Generation" mag solche "Störfaktoren" nicht. 

Gruß Torsten #h


----------

